# How much can you barbell trap shrug?



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Dont know how to make a poll so thought i would ask, i can normally do 150 -200kg.


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

Never used a barbell for it so I wouldnt know. I use 50k dbells atm and can manage 3x10


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

weight dont matter .but i would imagine quite a bit.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

much rather wide grip low row my self.as you cant go to heavy on those and ego train.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i use 32kg dumbbells, i get a good burn from that!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

30kg db's p/arm


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

gymaddict1986 said:


> weight dont matter .but i would imagine quite a bit.


Not to a certen extent, but i can still get nice form and go my heaviest. so its all good.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

barbell norm 130kg, dumbbell i do 55kg each hand


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

most ive done is 220kg for 6 , however unless training for farmers walk or them type of events its not needed to go that heavy .


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

60kg for 10 reps. Drop my chin down on my chest then squeeze and hold at the top for 2 seconds (approx)

That burns!!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> 60kg for 10 reps. Drop my chin down on my chest then squeeze and hold at the top for 2 seconds (approx)
> 
> That burns!!


I never seem to get DOMS in my traps anymore, when i first started training i had them bad.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Training traps this way works for me, its all about the squeeze and hold. Also keeping my chin down.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Funny how many skinny guys you see loading up the bar and hardly contracting lol

I think most could do several plates a side.


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

120 kg barbell shrugs at the mo , but looking to do dumbell ones as when im using the barbell my testicals always get in the way , even tried tucking them in between me legs like a lady boy but still no luck


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

N666T said:


> 120 kg barbell shrugs at the mo , but looking to do dumbell ones as when im using the barbell my testicals always get in the way , even tried tucking them in between me legs like a lady boy but still no luck


get on the gear and watch them shrink then, no sag no problem. simple, alough my cocks huge and gets in the way so i have to tie it to my leg


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

A LOT lol


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

i managed 210kg with 6 reps last night and ive been ill for past few weeks. normally always finish my shoulders with barbell shrugs and just keep adding weight till i cant perform the exercise properly. no ponit going too heavy and ruining form as that is what works your muscles fully and gives you the results you want. imo any way. every one is different tho arnt they


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Training traps this way works for me, its all
> 
> about the squeeze and hold. Also keeping my chin down.


defo agree with this, lift and hold for 2 seconds and lower and hold for 2 seconds. gives you great results


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I can do 300kg for about 4-6 reps. Has successfully bent the bar at the gym as well.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

50kg each hand, i hold the shrug at it's highest for 2-3 seconds then come back down as slow as possible. Usually do 3x10


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> Not to a certen extent, but i can still get nice form and go my heaviest. so its all good.


thumbs up to you then mate,thats a decent amount with gd form.i see alot of blokes loading the bar up as much as they can and trying to shrug.but the bar doesnt even move that much cant see the point.i belive your shoulders should come up as close to your ears as possible while shrugging.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

gymaddict1986 said:


> thumbs up to you then mate,thats a decent amount with gd form.i see alot of blokes loading the bar up as much as they can and trying to shrug.but the bar doesnt even move that much cant see the point.i belive your shoulders should come up as close to your ears as possible while shrugging.


Yes deffo as close to your chin i go for ans hold for around 2-5 seconds, ruin my hands doing it tho , i shud use gloves.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I can do 300kg for about 4-6 reps. Has successfully bent the bar at the gym as well.


Good lifting mate, and I enjoyed watching your videos, nice form and heavy weights. Hats off.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I can do 300kg for about 4-6 reps. Has successfully bent the bar at the gym as well.


Just seen your vids, great form on all of them, wish i could master deadlifting and have a form doing it like that, top marks mate


----------



## hocky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

320 for 10 reps then drop set it twice works well for me ;-)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I can do 300kg for about 4-6 reps. Has successfully bent the bar at the gym as well.


good lifts in ur vids mate...keep it stacked


----------

